# Monkey's theater equipment



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Onkyo tsxr 607
Polk RTi 8 mains
Polki CSi 5? center channel
SVS NSD-12 subwoofer--awesome!!
Polk surrounds

samsung 1600 blue ray
xbox 360
camcast highdef DVR

Trying to save some cash for a projector for the new theater


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice gear..ready for a projector!.:T


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Prof. said:


> Nice gear..ready for a projector!.:T


yeah I know. Tough decision though not sure if I want to have a projector as my only source of tv
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I watch TV on my projector from 7.00PM every night..
TV shows come alive on a big wide projection screen!!
I just have a small flat sceen TV in the Living room for other viewing times..


----------

